# Old war buildings, KirkBuddo, Scotland, June '08



## spacepunk (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi folks, went for an explore round the back roads of Dundee and came across these old war buildings just of the B978 between Monikie and Kirkbuddo. Did a quick search on the net but couldn't find any history though I'm sure Wolfism will enlighten you all later. Thanks to the field owner for letting me in to take the photos.























































































Love'n'Peace.
SP


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 16, 2008)

That's a really nice find, Spacepunk. I don't recognise all of the bits and bobs, apart from the pillbox, but some of it looks like an anti-aircraft site complete with generator room. Just had a quick google but there was nothing at all about the site...it'll be interesting to see what Wolfism comes up with. Love the gun mount.
Just had a thought...is it anything to do with an airfield? The long wall suggests a firing butt.
Cheers


----------



## Smellycat (Jun 16, 2008)

another great find SP. Can't be much left to explore in the area now...but you never know!!


----------



## MaBs (Jun 16, 2008)

spacepunk said:


>



Yeah I thought it could be an old airfield too. The picture above looks like the big firing butts they used to zero aircraft guns.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like an old Post Office radar station, with them 4 big blocks(3rd pic) as bases for very large ariels.
There is one very similar here on the Island.

But I could be wrong


----------



## zimbob (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice find there Spacepunk 

Looks like a Radar Station of some sort to me, definitely aerial bases there.


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 17, 2008)

When you see it from above on flash earth it looks a lot more organised.
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=56.55957&lon=-2.840684&z=18.1&r=0&src=msl


----------



## *MrB* (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice one Spacepunk, some good pics there. Nice find too


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 17, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> When you see it from above on flash earth it looks a lot more organised.



Just had a look and to the South West of the site there's what looks like another one with some sort of mast or ariel. There are more square blocks but they radiate out rather than sit in sets of four. Is that connected in some way or something else entirely, do you know?


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a modern communication mast about 200 feet high Foxylady. So this leads me to think that reception is pretty good in this area and the ruins must be part of an old radar station as stated by Urban Mole.
I'm gonna have a good search on the net later and see what I can unearth.


----------



## foz101 (Jun 17, 2008)

It's RAF Douglas Wood, a radar station, you're right. It was done on 28days, but the pics don't show.

The more interesting underground bunker-type bit is northeast, by the scout camp.

Found some interesting old aerial pics from 1947 here - http://www.geocities.com/douglaswood47/


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 17, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> So this leads me to think that reception is pretty good in this area and the ruins must be part of an old radar station as stated by Urban Mole..





foz101 said:


> It's RAF Douglas Wood, a radar station, you're right...Found some interesting old aerial pics from 1947 here - http://www.geocities.com/douglaswood47/



Cool! That's one of the things I love about the forum; the pooling of info and adding to the understanding of these sites. Love those aerial pics. Good stuff.


----------



## graybags (Jun 17, 2008)

*DW*

i saw the pics and my thoughts were "Chain Home" but didn't want to guesstimate
There is a site on the edge of Dartmoor that looks similar i.e. it has similar mast bases

Link :http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=50.442098&lon=-4.042245&z=18.8&r=0&src=msl

G


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah very similar. So radar centre it is then


----------



## wolfism (Jun 19, 2008)

spacepunk said:


> Did a quick search on the net but couldn't find any history though I'm sure Wolfism will enlighten you all later.


It's RAF Kirkbuddo, which included part of Douglas Wood's Chain Home aerial farm ... if you're interested in old airfields, might be worth getting a copy of [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/Action-Stations-Military-Airfields-North-east/dp/1852603097/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1213861695&sr=1-1"]"Action Stations 7"[/ame].


----------



## smileysal (Jun 19, 2008)

ooooooooooh now these are the kind of places i love to see. Excellent find, and great pics too. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments guys and wolfism, as always, you are the man.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello folks, this is my first post on here, great website it is too.

I live in the old officers house attached to this RAF site, (the white semi detached building in some of the pics)
This place is an old radar station (chain home low i think), there are 2 parts to it, a transmission site and a receiving site. not sure which was which but the Dundee scouts occupy 1 of the areas now.
There are 7 PIL boxes dotted around the area and i have 1 of the Guard houses at the bottom of my garden.

I did have an old gentleman at my door a while back telling me his friend worked here and one day saw a zepplin flying overhead.

Apparently this was a pretty top secret place in its time and was at the forefront of the whole radar/communication thing before it was moved.

If anybody has anymore info on this or can point me in the right direction, i'd be grateful.

Or if you'd like more pics, let me know


Thanks

Kev


----------



## Engineer (Oct 20, 2008)

*Old war buildings*



foz101 said:


> It's RAF Douglas Wood, a radar station, you're right. It was done on 28days, but the pics don't show.
> 
> The more interesting underground bunker-type bit is northeast, by the scout camp.
> 
> Found some interesting old aerial pics from 1947 here - http://www.geocities.com/douglaswood47/



Any chance the bunker mentioned is the "buried reserve".

One of these?

http://www.undergroundkent.co.uk/dunkirk_buried_reserve.htm


----------

